# Forgotten Stars : The Dunking Dutchman...



## PaCeRhOLiC

I hear alot about the glory years, but I just don't understand how underrated Rik Smits was, he was a complete beast when healthy, money from the charity line, sweet jumpshot, and complete force in the paint. Miller was great but without Smits there's no way we come close to being who we were in te 90's...


----------



## Knick Killer

I like how you keep bringing up the good ol' days. Rik Smits is probably one of the most underated players of all time. You never hear anyone mention him. IMO he is the second greatest Indiana Pacer of all time.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I like how you keep bringing up the good ol' days. Rik Smits is probably one of the most underated players of all time. You never hear anyone mention him. IMO he is the second greatest Indiana Pacer of all time.


George McGinnis?


----------



## Knick Killer

Pacers Fan said:


> George McGinnis?


Touché.


----------



## clownskull

well, i consider the players from the more modern age and if i did- i'd go with mark jackson as my candidate for most underrated pacer. easily the best pg the pacers ever had and will go down (in my book) as the most underrated pg ever. 2nd all-time in the nba in assists.


----------



## Redeemed

Why was his rebounding averages so low?


----------



## DaRizzle

I saw him on Joes vs Pros...That was some funny stuff to watch average sized guys try to score in the paint on him...(one ridiculous circus shot went in)


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> Why was his rebounding averages so low?


He wasn't a rebounder. He couldn't really jump and wasn't quick enough to box out anyone, plus he played away from the basket on offense. He was pretty much limited to Zydrunas Ilgauskas rebounds, exluding ones from his own misses.


----------



## bball2223

No way I have that exact same card, thats pretty crazy.


----------



## DWADE4

Dale Davis, was the other reason why Rick Smits rebounding #s were as low.


----------



## Redeemed

Pacers Fan said:


> He wasn't a rebounder. He couldn't really jump and wasn't quick enough to box out anyone, plus he played away from the basket on offense. He was pretty much limited to Zydrunas Ilgauskas rebounds, exluding ones from his own misses.


If he couldn't really jump than why was he called the dunking dutchman?


----------



## Pacers Fan

DienerTime said:


> If he couldn't really jump than why was he called the dunking dutchman?


He was 7'4". He didn't need to jump to dunk.


----------



## rock747

Yeah, Rik wasn't the most limber guy in the world. He hat foot injuries, which hindered his mobility alot and eventually led to his retirement. Mark Jackson was absolutely great when he was here, best PG to play for the Pacers.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Rik is a hero, he is the main reason I became a Pacers fan...

Strange thing is Rik isn't so popular in Holland, main reason is that basketball isn't popular here in Holland.

Two weeks ago he was visting a Dutch basketball game and he was back in the spotlights...but he's still living in Indiana so he isnt so much in our beautifull country


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Rik is a hero, he is the main reason I became a Pacers fan...




Now how did I know that.....:buddies:


----------

